# tkd keto diet plan



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

after looking into keto diets for a few weeks i have decided to start one as of monday. im going to try a targeted keto diet which allows carbs pre and post workout which will be 4 days a week. ill be doing 45 min cardio before breakfast which will not be near the carbs. the carbs will be in afternoon near weight training times.

im going to write my daily schedule diet training and supplements

6am- wake up 5g glutamine 5g bcaa

615am- walk 45 min

7am bcaa 5g

715am - 6 eggs and 4 egg whites , omega 3 6 9 tablet, 5g fibresure

945am- 50g whey isolate, handfull pork scratchings, 5g fibresure

1230pm-250g lean mince beef , handfull green beans , omega 3 6 9

1515pm-50g whey isolate 2 tbs peanut butter , 5g fibre sure

17.30- 200g chicken breast small serving brocolli omega 3 6 9

1900- pre workout liquid fury 10g carbs

1945- post workout growth matrix 40g carbs

2200 - 200g salmon

ill be taking lecuine with meals and 2g vit c a day and a multivitamin ill post results if anyone is interested.

if anyone has any ideas i can improve or change let me know please thats why im putting this on


----------

